

How do I prevent developer from stealing my iPhone app idea? - sixQuarks

I'm going to hire a developer on oDesk to create an iphone game.  How can I prevent him from making copies of the game in the future?  Is there a standard template I can use?
======
PubuduGokarella
Sign a non disclosure agreement with him.Or work with a company instead of
working with freelancer.Usually companies won't do those sort of things as
they value the customer. you need any help write to me
pubudu{at}bloggerschronicle{dot}com I've been getting apps done by companies
and i can introduce you to them.

------
stray
Build it yourself. Two men can only keep a secret if one of them is dead.

